# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  فرم ایمیل می خواهم

## taher_flash

:cry: 
با سلام بچه ها من یه فرم ایمیل با ASP می خوام باید چه بکنم کسی هست کمکم کنه؟

----------


## M-Gheibi

با استفاده از چه کامپوننتی؟

----------


## taher_flash

با استفاده از Cdont یا هر چیز دیگر

----------


## M-Gheibi

اگر با CDONT میخواید به اینجا سری بزنید : http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=24043
بخش استفاده از کامپوننت CDONT

روز خوش

----------


## taher_flash

> اگر با CDONT میخواید به اینجا سری بزنید : http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=24043
> بخش استفاده از کامپوننت CDONT
> 
> روز خوش



آقا ممنونم ولی من Dll اش رو ندارم Error نمیده؟

----------


## M-Gheibi

> آقا ممنونم ولی من Dll اش رو ندارم Error نمیده؟


مطمئنا Error میده. میتونید با سرچ در گوگل این DLL رو دانلود کنید.

----------


## 3nitro

چرا مشکل داره چون اصلا ایمیل ارسال نمیشه . باید از یک کامپوننت دیگه یا مثلا از smtp استفاده کنید .  :wink: 

"CDONTS"

			Set objNewMail = Server.CreateObject &#40;"CDONTS.NewMail"&#41;
			objNewMail.BodyFormat = 1
			objNewMail.MailFormat = 0
			objNewMail.Send Sender, Recipient, Subject, Body
			SendMail = True

		"JMail"

			Set JMail = Server.CreateObject&#40;"JMail.SMTPMail"&#41;
			JMail.ServerAddress = EmailServer
			JMail.Sender = Sender
			JMail.Subject = Subject
			JMail.AddRecipient Recipient
			JMail.Body = Body
			JMail.Execute
			SendMail = True

		"aspMail"

			Set objNewMail = Server.CreateObject&#40;"SMTPsvg.Mailer"&#41;
			objNewMail.FromAddress = Sender
			objNewMail.RemoteHost = EmailServer
			objNewMail.AddRecipient Recipient
			objNewMail.Subject = Subject
			objNewMail.BodyText = Body
			objNewMail.SendMail
			SendMail = True

		"SMTP"

			Set objNewMail = Server.CreateObject&#40;"SmtpMail.SmtpMail.1"&#41;
			objNewMail.MailServer = EmailServer
			objNewMail.Recipients = Recipient
			objNewMail.Sender = Sender
			objNewMail.Subject = Subject
			objNewMail.Message = Body
			objNewMail.SendMail2
			SendMail = True

----------


## amirb55

سلام 
من یه سایت دارم که smtp  داره مثلا mail.mysite.com  حالا میخوام یه فرم داشته باشم که توش ملت بتونن ایمیل ارسال کنند برای افراد سایت اگه میشه کد کامل با راهنمایی برای من بنویسید !
پر رو شدم ؟!  :wink: 
مرسی

----------


## 3nitro

شما smtp خودت رو اگه میدونی چیه مثلا ماله یاهوmx2.mail.yahoo.com 
.
Set objNewMail = Server.CreateObject&#40;"SmtpMail.SmtpMail.1"&#41;
         objNewMail.MailServer = "mail.yoursite.com"
         objNewMail.Recipients = "recipients@yoursite.com"
         objNewMail.Sender = "senderl@yoursite.com"
         objNewMail.Subject = "Subject"
         objNewMail.Message = "see my site"
         objNewMail.SendMail2
         SendMail = True

----------


## sm

> سلام 
> من یه سایت دارم که smtp داره مثلا mail.mysite.com حالا میخوام یه فرم داشته باشم که توش ملت بتونن ایمیل ارسال کنند برای افراد سایت اگه میشه کد کامل با راهنمایی برای من بنویسید ! 
> پر رو شدم ؟!  
> مرسی


با سلام .
منم درست همین مشکل رو دارم ولی میخوام با asp.net بنویسم میشه راهنماییم کنین؟
من یه چیزایی در این مورئ پیدا کردم ولی error میده .حتی تنظیماتی رو هم توی iis انجام دادم (که البته نمیدونم کامل و درست بوده یا نه) ولی بازم ارسال نمیکنه و error میده . گفتن که اگه برنامه روی سرور اصلی لود بشه دیگه error نمیده !! نمیدونم درسته یا نه..
ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنین و یا اگه تنظیمات خاصی باید انجام بدم بهم بگین.
ممنون

----------


## 3nitro

خب این رو تو قسمت asp.net مطرح می کردید .

----------

